# Hunter 37 cheri



## Tugslife (Jul 18, 2020)

Hi. I’m a new sailor I guess you’d say. Me and my wife are looking to buy a sail boat. I’ve been learning , but need opinions on a Hunter 37. It’s a good price and is in our budget. Thoughts ?


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

Tugslife said:


> Hi. I'm a new sailor I guess you'd say. Me and my wife are looking to buy a sail boat. I've been learning , but need opinions on a Hunter 37. It's a good price and is in our budget. Thoughts ?


gives us a little more info

First keelboat?
Experience?
What comparative boats have you looked at and why did you eliminate them for the Hunter.?
I assumed is Cherubini design, best of the Hunters, what draws you to it?
where do you sail and how does this give you the best boT to experience it.
Condition of the boat. I assumed 80s so it's 30-40 yers old
what budget do you have to make improvements and fix out of date or broken systems
survey?


----------



## SV Siren (Mar 8, 2013)

As Chef says, assuming the 37' Cherubini, which is a very nice boat, well built with a good reputation. Condition will be a big factor as it does with all boats. I've sailed on a 37c a number of times and found the boat to be a delight to sail. The separate shower is a rarity for a boat in that size range. As a cutter it sails fairly well balanced with the trim set well. Having money set aside as well for costs that come up is a very wise thing to do.


----------



## Tugslife (Jul 18, 2020)

chef2sail said:


> gives us a little more info
> 
> First keelboat?
> Experience?
> ...





chef2sail said:


> gives us a little more info
> 
> First keelboat?
> Experience?
> ...


It's a 84 model, in excellent condition, was refitted in 2016, the asking price is actually less than the refit cost. although dated interior. It's a small issue. We found this boat thru family friends. And trust their judgement . Having alot of sailing experience.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

I used to charter captain one of these, as well as several other Hunters (2000+ H33, H36, H41, H43). I HATED the Cherubini boat above all others. The interior layout was OK. However the negatives that stick out in my mind; the owner replaced the propane stove with a dorm sized refrig., the small bladder holding tank, no swim platform, the weight of the damn thing, and this one had a wonky Yanmar 4GM engine... Oh I almost forgot the pea-green velour upholstery. - YUK!

The boat is stout, and you could cross oceans with it, but for my use (sailing around Narragansett Bay, and the islands south of Cape Cod) it was too heavy, too small inside, and this one had too many shortcomings for me to EVER want to sail it.


----------



## Tugslife (Jul 18, 2020)

eherlihy said:


> I used to charter captain one of these, as well as several other Hunters (2000+ H33, H36, H41, H43). I HATED the Cherubini boat above all others. The interior layout was OK. However the negatives that stick out in my mind; the owner replaced the propane stove with a dorm sized refrig., the small bladder holding tank, no swim platform, the weight of the damn thing, and this one had a wonky Yanmar 4GM engine... Oh I almost forgot the pea-green velour upholstery. - YUK!
> 
> The boat is stout, and you could cross oceans with it, but for my use (sailing around Narragansett Bay, and the islands south of Cape Cod) it was too heavy, too small inside, and this one had too many shortcomings for me to EVER want to sail it.


Well I appreciate all , It you sold me on it With (you could cross oceans on it . Lol


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Tugslife said:


> Well I appreciate all , It you sold me on it With (you could cross oceans on it . Lol


Different boats for different folks. The Cherubini-Hunter 37 is not for me, and my wife (who went aboard many of the boats that I chartered) refused to even go below. I actually had a charter guest's wife back out of the charter (she stayed at a local B&B) because we were assigned to sail this boat.


----------



## Tugslife (Jul 18, 2020)

eherlihy said:


> Different boats for different folks. The Cherubini-Hunter 37 is not for me, and my wife (who went aboard many of the boats that I chartered) refused to even go below. I actually had a charter guest's wife back out of the charter (she stayed at a local B&B) because we were assigned to sail this boat.





eherlihy said:


> Different boats for different folks. The Cherubini-Hunter 37 is not for me, and my wife (who went aboard many of the boats that I chartered) refused to even go below. I actually had a charter guest's wife back out of the charter (she stayed at a local B&B) because we were assigned to sail this boat.





eherlihy said:


> Different boats for different folks. The Cherubini-Hunter 37 is not for me, and my wife (who went aboard many of the boats that I chartered) refused to even go below. I actually had a charter guest's wife back out of the charter (she stayed at a local B&B) because we were assigned to sail this boat.


Well I've heard a lot of pros and cons about this boat. But also about several others. It seems without having a couple hundred grand to throw at this (hole in the water). You just can't have everything , even with my minimal experience , not allowing myself to spread my opinions just yet . From what I have seen no boat is perfect and delivers all one is looking for. Although I'm a kayaker , It seems although substantially different in scale. , hull designs. Are very similar to sail boats. Wide, fat kayak are slow.. but Stable... long sleek, Fast and unstable.. 
maybe I'm just a fast learner . our budget is 25/30's a stretch. And we can afford about 700 a month for. Slip and maintenance. So buying a new boat is out of the question, however this will not stop my perserverance .


----------



## chef2sail (Nov 27, 2007)

You have the right attitude.
Narrow doesn’t mean unstable at all. It just means it’s not a cow when sailing
$8000 for slip and maintainence. 
How much for a slip in your area?
$25-30k is good and fine to buy a late 80s -90s boat. I’m sure you want to buy the best one, in the best condition possible.

so just a few things. No boat has everything. Of all the Hunters built. The build quality of the Cherubini was the best. 
saying that Hunters are price point boats. They are mass production boats so they meet that. Build quality usually the economy model of things. I don’t particularly like the B&R rig but not sure these had that. Sailability....average...the larger ones better.

if I would ever buy a Hunter, which I never will and I have friends who have them, the Cherubini models would be the only ones I’d ever consider

so look on Yacht World. Not sure where you live. Put in the search criteria boats to 30k, size 35-40, year, 1980 and later. You’ll find Tartans, C&Cs, Catalinas, CS, Cals, Benetau, and others. All better quality boats than Hunters. However the condition of the boat is paramount once you decide on a couple of manufactures you like.
I know is friends recommendation, but it’s your money. You want to buy the best made boat, in the best condition which speaks to you.

NO MATTER WHAT YOU NEED TO HAVE THE BOAT YOU CHOOSE SURVEYED. That will point outs it’s deficiencies and what needs to be fixed. Boats components wear out. The boat won’t if built well. Our C&C 35 is 37 years old. I’ve owned 20+ years . Constant upgrading. But the basic build quality is excellent from the get go.

unless you in some kind of rush , do some real research. Get on some other boats of other manufacturers. I gaurentee one will speak to you. Cosmetic can be fixed, electronics get upgraded, space accomAdations won’t, boat speed won’t, sea comfort won’t.

when you find the one that speaks to you, you’ll know because you’ve compared it to others. Take you time and do due diligence. There is no rush 5his year especially with the Covid raging. Many more people will be selling their boats.


----------



## eherlihy (Jan 2, 2007)

Think *CAREFULLY *about what you need, and how you and your family will actually use the boat.

The Cherubini-Hunter 37 (with some updates) is a fine boat for someone that needs/wants a cutter rigged, heavy displacement boat. According to Sailboatdata.com it has a 50 foot air draft, and a 5 foot draft.









I did not like the fuel consumption, I didn't like how the boat handled in the marina, and the interior of this particular boat was horrid! The only cooking accommodations on this example were a propane camp stove, and a microwave that only worked on shore power.

I am NOT going out when the wind is blowing 30 knots, and in 7-foot seas. My wife and I are NOT going to Bermuda, but are coastal cruising the east coast in fair weather, possibly hopping down the islands as far as Turks and Caicos is possible. Right now I take a couple of week long trips over the summer in New England. This year I plan to take the boat to Fort Myers. Therefore, a boat with the ability to navigate the Okechobee waterway is a plus. (The Okeechobee waterway imposes a 49-foot air draft, and a 6-foot water draft restriction.) A sugar scoop transom (swim platform) is a NECESSITY for us to board the boat from a dinghy. Comfortable interior with a propane oven and stove are musts.

I looked at many '80s boats (Pearson, Catalina, C&C, Ericsson, CS) . In my search I learned that shorter boats are LESS expensive per foot to keep, and to maintain. I finally found a 35 foot O'day that meets *all *of my criteria for less than $30K ten years ago (although I have put that much into her, and learned a lot since I became her custodian).









I just got back from single handing the boat from Warwick, RI to Cuttyhunk. The boat moves in light wind, it consistently consumes 0.29 Gallons Per Hour (GPH) of diesel. On the return trip, seas were 3 to 5 feet, I hit speeds of 7.3kts, but probably averaged 6 on a close hauled port tack. The wind was blowing 10 to 15 kts, in 3-5 foot seas, and the boat and I were fine with that.

I am not saying that the O'day 35 is the right boat for you. You need to decide what you need, and what you are willing and able to pay for.


----------

